# Lathe for Sale...



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

on Craiglist...

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/520028726.html


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

*Good Price ???*

Is that a good price for a Jet 1236?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Think he would be willing to deliver for a $350 IOU ?

I feel his pain however, I posted a saw on CL once and got flooded with low-ball offers form folks who didn't even know what is was, just looking for anything cheap they could resell.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

The Cutting Edge shows $599.99 for it new.


----------

